# Chargement video très lent...



## gramouk (4 Novembre 2012)

Salut a tous,

Cela fait un petit moment que les videos sur internet sont très très lentes a charger, je n'arrive même plus a streamer en 360p...

J'ai fais un test de ma connexion: 12mo DL et 5mo en UL. Quand je télécharge ca marche très bien aussi. J'ai aussi téléchargé le dernier flash player mais rien y fait.

C'est arrivé d'un coup sans que je sache pourquoi.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## otgl (4 Novembre 2012)

Désinstalle Flash complètement à l'aide du programme de désinstallation fourni par Adobe, et installe Flash de nouveau.

Si le problème persiste, essaie avec un autre site vidéo (YouTube, DailyMotion, etc.).


----------



## edd72 (4 Novembre 2012)

Quel est ton FAI? (Free?)


----------



## gramouk (26 Novembre 2012)

oui je suis sur free.


----------

